# Naughty or Nice?



## wasabi (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.claus.com/naughtyornice/nn_hmpg2.php

Wasabi   	
Nice, but has naughty lapses. High marks in the good deeds department. Better than average manners. Hopefully, thoughtfulness will continue to be as good as last month. Neatness needs improvement!


----------



## licia (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice, with a few exceptions. Needs to be nice to everyone not just friends. Could try a little harder when things are tough. Good sense of humor. Made list last year. Needs to be good all December.

I suppose I can say I've been warned!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice, but with a few naughty marks. Neatness needs improvement. Behavior has been good sometimes, not so good other times. Manners could still use some attention. Was very nice last Monday.

That sounds about right.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

Overall, niceness outweighs naughtiness. Was good a lot last month! Politeness often good, but has room for improvement. Could help around house more instead of watching so much TV. Expected to move even higher up "nice" list. 

 
 
My problem isn't the tv, it's the computer


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 21, 2005)

Still very much on nice list, but must continue good behavior. Should eat more vegetables instead of junk food. Was very polite last Thursday! When doing chores, needs to do them as well as possible. Often exhibits good behavior. 

  Excellent! Everyone is fooled! Soon I shall unleash my plot to... (Oops! This is the part nobody is supposed to know about yet!)

Move along people, nothing to see here...  

John


----------



## crewsk (Nov 21, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Overall, niceness outweighs naughtiness. Was good a lot last month! Politeness often good, but has room for improvement. Could help around house more instead of watching so much TV. Expected to move even higher up "nice" list.
> 
> 
> 
> My problem isn't the tv, it's the computer


 

That's the same thing my hubby got! The "help around the house more" is just too true!


----------



## Raven (Nov 21, 2005)

Mine was the same as Crewsk's!

COOL! Santa got my Bribe! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2005)

Has been nice most of the year (not just near Christmas)! Makes others happy. Could share a little more, however.       Politeness is sometimes very good. Can be great listener.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 21, 2005)

> Much more nice than naughty. Can be very thoughtful. Has improved cleanliness, which I like.       Could take better care of toys. Says "thank you" often, but still not as much as I would like.       Good mood often spreads to others.       Hopefully, will keep up the good work!



I need to have a word with ol' Saint Nick, as I always took wonderfully good care of all my toys and possesions - I still do


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 21, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Nice, with a few exceptions. Needs to be nice to everyone not just friends. Could try a little harder when things are tough. Good sense of humor. Made list last year. Needs to be good all December.
> 
> I suppose I can say I've been warned!!



ditto licia.

Cameron


----------



## BigDog (Nov 21, 2005)

Much more nice than naughty. Can be very thoughtful. Has improved cleanliness, which I like. Could take better care of toys. Says "thank you" often, but still not as much as I would like. Good mood often spreads to others. Hopefully, will keep up the good work! 

Interesting . . . . . . .


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 21, 2005)

This is funny! I did it again and got 





> Has been nice most of the year (not just near Christmas)! Makes others happy. Could share a little more, however.       Politeness is sometimes very good. Can be great listener.



So this time ditto pdswife!

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 21, 2005)

Decided to do Barbara's first 



Barbara Leonard



Has been nice most of the year (not just near Christmas)! Makes others happy. Could share a little more, however. Politeness is sometimes very good. Can be great listener. 
James Leonard



Much more nice than naughty. Can be very thoughtful. Has improved cleanliness, which I like. Could take better care of toys. Says "thank you" often, but still not as much as I would like. Good mood often spreads to others. Hopefully, will keep up the good work!


----------



## middie (Nov 21, 2005)

another one

Nice, but with a few naughty marks. Neatness needs improvement. Behavior has been good sometimes, not so good other times. Manners could still use some attention. Was very nice last Monday


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 21, 2005)

Christmas looks very good!  lol


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Licia 



Has been nice most of the year (not just near Christmas)! Makes others happy. Could share a little more, however. Politeness is sometimes very good. Can be great listener. Just like Pds and Barb... well at least I can say I am in very good company!!


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2005)

Overall, niceness outweighs naughtiness. Was good a lot last month! Politeness often good, but has room for improvement. Could help around house more instead of watching so much TV. Expected to move even higher up "nice" list. 

hmm... if you substitute the TV with the `puter...


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice, with a few exceptions. Needs to be nice to everyone not just friends.       Could try a little harder when things are tough. Good sense of humor.       Made list last year. Needs to be good all December.

I did it and this is what I got!

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

Much more nice than naughty. Can be very thoughtful. Has improved cleanliness, which I like. Could take better care of toys. Says "thank you" often, but still not as much as I would like. Good mood often spreads to others. Hopefully, will keep up the good work!

Ditto on Bigdog, Piccolina, Maidrite, licia!

Cameron


----------

